# Spooky name for nonalcoholic punch?



## mt4106 (Sep 25, 2006)

Does anyone have any spooky names for a nonalcoholic punch. I was thinking of making Safe Sex on the Beach, but the name isn't very Halloween related.


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

Last year I had two punches side by side - one said TOXIC swamp water, the other just said swamp water. The punches were a nasty puke green colour bubbling with dry ice in them. Everyone seemed to figure it out


----------



## jodi (Aug 24, 2006)

maybe you could something with a zombie theme...walking zombies & sleeping zombies? I'm sure this group can come up with something great!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Just the word nonalcoholic scares me!!!  Maybe "Blood" and "Plasma"


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Zombie-related? Easy enough... 245 Trioxin.

There's also Reagent for the Herbert West fans. Essential Ichor, Marsh Wine, Vitae Mortis, I can do this for hours.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Fun non-alc drink names:

Toothless Vampire
Empty Coffin
Bloodless Mary
Bare Bones Brew


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Blood & Blood lite


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

LOL ! Haunty - I am using that this year for my blood martinis (some are non-alcohol)....that is....unless you mind .....


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Leave it to Haunty to bring it!
LOL

And don't forget, color is just as important as name!
Bwahahahaha!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Glycol punch
If it's red, dragon's blood


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2006)

"Dead on the beach"
"Un-dead on the beach"
"Death on the beach"


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Witch's Brooze and Witch's Brooze-less?


----------

